# Game #59: Clippers @ Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Clippers (26-34, 4th Pacific) 

@









Los Angeles Lakers (30-28, 3rd Pacific) 

Tuesday, Mar. 8, 6:30pm
vs. Clippers
TV: FSN, NBALP
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Lamar Odom and the Lakers host the Clippers tonight.

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  


Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ATKINS, CHUCKY" TITLE="ATKINS, CHUCKY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/ATKINS, CHUCKY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BRYANT, KOBE" TITLE="BRYANT, KOBE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/BRYANT, KOBE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BUTLER, CARON" TITLE="BUTLER, CARON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/BUTLER, CARON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ODOM, LAMAR" TITLE="ODOM, LAMAR" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/ODOM, LAMAR.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MIHM, CHRIS" TITLE="MIHM, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/MIHM, CHRIS.jpg">
PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WALTON, LUKE" TITLE="WALTON, LUKE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/WALTON, LUKE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GRANT, BRIAN" TITLE="GRANT, BRIAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/GRANT, BRIAN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JONES, JUMAINE" TITLE="JONES, JUMAINE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/JONES, JUMAINE.jpg">
Luke Walton
Brian Grant
Jumaine Jones

Head Coach:
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HAMBLEN, FRANK" TITLE="HAMBLEN, FRANK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/HAMBLEN, FRANK.jpg">
Frank Hamblen (6-9 .400 %)

Los Angeles Clippers

*Probable Starting Lineup*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BRUNSON, RICK" TITLE="BRUNSON, RICK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/BRUNSON, RICK.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MAGGETTE, COREY" TITLE="MAGGETTE, COREY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/MAGGETTE, COREY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SIMMONS, BOBBY" TITLE="SIMMONS, BOBBY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/SIMMONS, BOBBY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BRAND, ELTON" TITLE="BRAND, ELTON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/BRAND, ELTON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="KAMAN, CHRIS" TITLE="KAMAN, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/KAMAN, CHRIS.jpg">
PG: Rick Brunson
SG: Corey Maggette
SF: Bobby Simmons
PF: Elton Brand
C: Chris Kaman

*Key Reserves:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILCOX, CHRIS" TITLE="WILCOX, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/WILCOX, CHRIS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MOORE, MIKKI" TITLE="MOORE, MIKKI" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/MOORE, MIKKI.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSS, QUINTON" TITLE="ROSS, QUINTON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/ROSS, QUINTON.jpg">
Chris Wilcox
Mikki Moore
Quinton Ross

Head Coach:
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DUNLEAVY, MIKE" TITLE="DUNLEAVY, MIKE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/DUNLEAVY, MIKE.jpg">
Mike Dunleavy (26-34 .433 %)

Last Meeting
Date: January 26, 2005
Score: LA Clippers 105, LA Lakers 89
Summary: LOS ANGELES (AP) -- The Lakers and Clippers haven't had much of a rivalry over the years, because the Lakers have always been the better team.

It was the Clippers who dominated Wednesday night.

Elton Brand had 28 points and 14 rebounds, Bobby Simmons added 21 points, and the Clippers led nearly all the way in a 105-89 victory. 

Kaman had 14 points and career-high totals of 16 rebounds and five blocked shots in teaming with Brand to dominate the inside.

Chucky Atkins led the Lakers with 17 points. Caron Butler added 16 points, Brian Cook scored 14 and Jumaine Jones had 11 points and seven rebounds.

The Lakers (22-18) have lost two straight and are 3-3 since Kobe Bryant, the NBA's second-leading scorer, sustained a severely sprained right ankle Jan. 13. 

*Injury Report:*
Clippers - 
S. Livingston PG Feb 21, 2005 Torn cartilage in right shoulder
K. Kittles SG Feb 12, 2005 Degenerative disc in lower back
M. N'diaye C Jan 24, 2005 Back spasms

Lakers - 
T. Bobbitt G Feb 13, 2005 Sprained right ankle
V. Divac C Dec 22, 2004 Sore back
D. George SF Nov 1, 2004 Left ankle surgery

Clippers Forum Game Thread
</center>

Should win this one but doubt it..


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

lets get three in a row again. we should win comfortably if we play the way weve played the last 2.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Yep, I like the way we've been playing the last couple games. If they can keep it up, thats another 3 game winning streak. We better win these games that we're suppost to win because Denver and Minny are right next to us. I always like these Clipper home games, even though its really a neutral court because its usually half and half.

edit: oh, Its a Laker home game?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I got 50 on the Lakers to win tonight! :banana: 

GO LAKERS! :clap:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

HallOfFamer said:


> edit: oh, Its a Laker home game?


Road game at home meaning Chris will be a Monster. :banana:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

A must win


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

we need to win and hope that memphis and houston lose to sacramento and seattle. :banana:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ive got 50 points on this game, we better win


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

We really need to win this game. The Lakers can´t lose any more games against teams with below .500 records or we better start to think about the lotery... :fire:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Odom against his former squad. Lets see if he has a big game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mihm: 1 minute 30 seconds, 2 fouls.. Idiot :curse: 

7-0 Clippers..

Lakers getting OWNED!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kobe was showing the repertoire early.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Ive never seen Lamar take it to the rack like that before. He just scored 2 buckets in a row and the second that gave us the 21-24 lead(the spin) was a great move he should be more agressive thats what we need him to do :clap:


----------



## kobe_bryant8 (Aug 6, 2004)

How is Kobe doing?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

kobe_bryant8 said:


> How is Kobe doing?


He was on fire and then got benched.


----------



## kobe_bryant8 (Aug 6, 2004)

Laker Freak said:


> He was on fire and then got benched.


Why did he get benched?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> ive got 50 points on this game, we better win


ive got 50 cents on this game...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Real enjoying watchin Slava play *falls asleep*


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Real enjoying watchin Slava play *falls asleep*


i hear u


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Halftime: Lakers 52 - Clippers 44*

 Holy **** a Cook sighting  Even if it sucked

Did you know?

Kobe can do anything he wants to do.. 25 pts on 7/11 shooting!!

<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Butler 16 0-3 0-0 2-2 0 2 0 0 1 0 1 2 
Odom 18 4-11 0-2 0-0 1 5 0 0 0 0 0 8 
Mihm 11 0-2 0-0 2-2 1 3 0 0 0 1 2 2 
Bryant 22 7-11 1-2 10-10 1 2 2 1 0 1 2 25 
Atkins 18 4-7 1-2 0-0 0 2 1 0 0 0 0 9 
Grant 10 1-1 0-0 0-0 3 3 0 0 0 0 0 2 
Walton 8 1-2 0-0 2-2 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 4 
Medved	6 0-1 0-0 0-0 1 1 0 1 0 0 2 0 
Jones 8 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 4 1 0 0 0 1 0 
Cook 3 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 
Totals 120 17-38 2-6 16-16 7 23 4 2 1 2 9 52 
</pre>


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Halftime: Lakers 52 - Clippers 44*

Keep this up and it's 3 in a row for us. Isn't it so amazing how quickly the tide can change... 


GO KOBE!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

kobe 7 for 11, with 10 for 10 from free throw, only 1 turnover


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Halftime: Lakers 52 - Clippers 44*



Brian34Cook said:


> Holy **** a Cook sighting  Even if it sucked


EHH..he got no respect for some calls.

Someone else needs to step up in the second half besides Kobe. Mihm will be in foul trouble for probably the rest of the game, but whats up with having Odom on Kaman to start the game. Chucky was good in the 1st, hopefully his shot is still good. Kobe did an awesome job getting to the line during the 1st half. :clap:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

KennethTo said:


> kobe 7 for 11, with 10 for 10 from free throw, only 1 turnover


If I recall, was it the 24 second shot clock TO?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow, Kobe is going nuts. 25 at the half and 18 in the second quarter alone. I'm disappointed that the Clippers got some easy buckets at the end there because we certainly should be up by more than 8.

It's very clear why Cook isn't playing right now. As soon as he came in, Moore got an offensive rebound and a score. Cook just flat out cannot box out or rebound well at all and with him, our interior defense is extremely weak. It's ok to have him in there with Mihm or Grant as well, but he can't play C.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> If I recall, was it the 24 second shot clock TO?


That's the one.. He also made the shot :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO :clap: nice opening shot Kobe :clap:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

12-0 run by the Clips.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

GET MIHM OUT of the game


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This team is fun at times.. Frustrating at times.. It doesnt help Kobe was on fire and nobody else was getting any points.. Now nobody can make a bucket.. Fun!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Get Kobe the ball back then, go w/ the hot hand


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

regardless, Odom can take brand or whoever guards him off the dribble anytime he wants for that layup, or off the glass touch shot he does


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I've turned it off for now, I'm disgusted.

Our playoff chances are now officially gone because of a home loss to the CLIPPERS. We have reached a new all-time low.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Outscored by 15 in the 3rd.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We let them score 33 points in that quarter while we only got 18.

Down by 7 going into the 4th? That's sad. :sad:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Up by 9, if they increase this to 13 or so, this game is done..now to 11.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We let them score 33 points in that quarter while we only got 18.
> 
> Down by 7 going into the 4th? That's sad. :sad:



Ouch.. Clips up 81 to 70.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Going 3 point crazy now..JJ just fired 3 straight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Going 3 point crazy now..JJ just fired 3 straight.


Yeah Rudy must be calling in the plays right now from his house... :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> Going 3 point crazy now..JJ just fired 3 straight.


Yep spaz out time is now.. Might as well jack em up..

Grant cant guard REBRACA :curse:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Yep spaz out time is now.. Might as well jack em up..
> 
> Grant cant guard REBRACA :curse:


Rebraca is looking like a dominant post player or something!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Can Mihm do anything but foul? HE JUST GOT IN THE GAME AND HE GOT A FOUL AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF kinda defense is that?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Chalmers 3.. 90-80 Clips..
Lamar layup.. 90-82 Clips..
Rebraca spinaround move past Grant.. Foul on BGrant..
FT good.. 91-82 Clips..
Mihm in for Grant..
FT missed.. 91-82 Clips.. 
JJ three.. 91-85 Clips..
Simmons missed jumper.. Lamar board..
Odom missed layup.. Mihm over the back foul :curse: 
Kobe in for Walton.. 
Maggette in.
Brand jumper.. 93-85 Clips..
Lamar three.. 93-88 Clips.. 5:30 left
Ross attacks basket.. Mihm foul.. :curse: 

93-88 Clippers with 5:18 left in the game. QRoss to shoot ft's when we come back!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Can Mihm do anything but foul? HE JUST GOT IN THE GAME AND HE GOT A FOUL AGAIN!!!!!


LOL, gotta love Mihmsy.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

God, this is ****ing unbelieveable. No matter how many points we score, we still have no chance because nobody on this team can play defense. We're getting beaten by Zeljko Rebraca and Quinton Ross for God's sake. Kobe just stands there as Ross goes by him and whenever they get to the basket they get fouled. I am perplexed.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Six point game... Start taking to the hole. Draw those fouls!


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

yes!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom is my father.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

FEAR DARTH BRYANT :starwars:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Clippers are gonna go over 100..bad sign.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

that sucked


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ross FT Missed.. 93-88 Clips..
Ross FT Good.. 94-88 Clips..
Lamar layup.. 94-90 Clips..
Brand missed jumper.. JJ board..
ODOM fouled AND 1.. 94-92 Clips.. 
Odom ft good.. 94-93 Clips.. 4:36 left
Maggette jumper.. 96-93 Clips..
Kobe finger-roll layup.. 96-95 Clips..
Simmons 3.. 99-95 Clippers.. :curse:
Lamar missed layup.. Rebraca board..
Rebraca missed.. Chucky board..
Lamar missed layup.. :curse: 
Brunson calls timeout.. 99-95 Clips.. 2:44 left..


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Cris said:


> ive got 50 points on this game, we better win


What's with all the kids now with their screename in color light purple?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Ross FT Missed.. 93-88 Clips..
> Ross FT Good.. 94-88 Clips..
> Lamar layup.. 94-90 Clips..
> Brand missed jumper.. JJ board..
> ...


 :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bad call = 2 points.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lamar you moron. :curse: :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brand missed jumper.. JJ board.. Simmons gets back.. Stop in play with 2:32 left.. Refs put :24 left on clock.. BS!!!!

Brunson jumper.. 101-95 Clips..
Kobe splits D.. Brand blocks Kobe.. Clips grab ball.. 
Brand blocked by Mihm but a FOUL :curse:
LAMAR THROWS BALL INTO STANDS!! TOSSED!!!!


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

GAme f***ing over. i hate this


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Damn you Lamar.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Bad call on the 24 second shot...
Brand owns the paint and blocked Kobes shot..
Brand was stuffed by the rim but got a foul..
Odom thrown out on a ball toss...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That's the biggest ****ing bull**** I've ever seen in my life. How the hell could the ref see that play? What an idiot. He had the total wrong angle and blew the damn call. That is ridiculous and it just cost us the game.

I am steaming right now. We got gyped.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Lane violation now...game is pretty much done. WTF!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Between Lamar's temper and Odoms fouls, I want to shoot myself.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lamar tossed for thowing the ball? WTF? :curse:

Brand ft good.. 103-95 Clips..
Brand ft missed.. 103-95 Clips.. 
MIHM LANE VIOLATION (I think):curse:
Brand ft good.. 104-95 Clips.. 
Kobe MUGGED..
Kobe ft good.. 104-96 Clips..
Kobe ft good.. 104-97 Clips..
Kaman miss.. Brand O Board.. GAME!!
Brunson miss 3.. Kobe board
Mihm jumper.. 104-99 Clips..
Brand backdoor layup.. 106-99 Clips..

It's over.. Playoffs too!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Simmons officially seals the deal on a backdoor cut.

106-99

Tale of two halves. HORRIBLE HORRIBLE SECOND HALF ON DEFENSE.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Ouch, this is not a good loss, not at all. yikes. 

How appropriate that Brand gets an offensive rebound, and then a possession later, an uncontested layup to seal things. yikes.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

They just can't play defense, it's sad.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was some lame crap there. Mihm with a couple bad plays mixed in with a few bad calls and the lakers lost it.

Offense looked nice, but jesus the lakers need to get some better defenders. :curse:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

And Odom wonders why the refs give him zero respect. It's okay to be frustrated, but when will these guys learn that b1tching at the ref the entire game is not helping anything. And where did the effort go in the third quarter? This team has no room to be lackadaiscal. I think Lamar is getting everyone to smoke with him in the locker room. We need to get a few spark plugs during the summer. Speedy Claxton and Mark Madsen would be nice.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What the hell have the Clippers done that gets them all the calls?! They got the ball earlier when it went out of bounds and the refs didn't know who hit it last. Then they weren't sure if it hit the rim and they got the ball again. Then that stupid-*** ref didn't even see the play and called the foul on the Lakers. Total bull****.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Im glad I only bet 21 points with that whole betting thing.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well since we are starting to lose might as well give Sasha and Cook some playing time the next 22 games.. :sigh:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey look, theres Cook! :biggrin:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Fracture said:


> They just can't play defense, it's sad.


:yup: Like I said.........


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

DAMN, Im seriously pissed about this loss. This was a giveaway game, we were up by 12 and had them at our mercy, but coming out looking like **** on defense cost us. Probably the worse loss of the season, Denver has now taken over 8th.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

OH yaaaaaaaay.. A Road Trip sooon.. Wooohoo...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're done.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We have the players to be a good team but we simply don't have the heart.

Atkins...Butler...Mihm (AGAIN)...where the **** were you?!

Our defense continues to make crappy teams look good and losers look like MVPs.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

OH MY GAWD! damnit!:curse:damnit! :curse: damnit!:curse:damnit! :curse: 

This is soooooo damn frustrating


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It's funny that the lakers seemed to have worked out some of the bugs in there offense by having Odom run the ball more, and Kobe taking the wing. But yet, it's still all for nothing if they cant play defense. 

When the other team is shooting over 70 percent in the first quater, you know the defense is pathetic. 

I suppose the 3 game curse has returned.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> .
> 
> I suppose the 3 game curse has returned.


I suppose you're right


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers can't play defense? Shocking! :laugh: 

I'm waiting for the summer at this point.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Mihm is a little girl, i'm sick of this bum. Say bye to him for the next six games.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Like I've been saying, this team has no real problems with their offense. They really should just forget about fricking offense right now. We suck balls because no one on the damn team can play defense.

Having a moronic coach who doesn't have the slightest clue what he's doing, in Hamblen, doesn't help at all. 

I just cannot believe this. I sat down this evening preparing for a W and a nice thing to think about tomorrow morning. It started off good and looked well until about 9:00pm. Now our whole season is over. We'll be .500 after our game against Dallas and we will probably lose all but 2 other games on the trip.

The Clippers have knocked us out of the playoffs...that sucks. The lottery pick we'll get won't even be that good because we'll probably have the 13th pick with a record of like 37-45.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Interesting stats:

Kobe had 41 points tonight on 22 shots.
Corey topped him though, 31 points on 10 shots.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Fracture said:


> Mihm is a little girl, i'm sick of this bum. Say bye to him for the next six games.


At this point might as well put him at he IR and start Bobbit at center.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

EHL said:


> Lakers can't play defense? Shocking! :laugh:
> 
> I'm waiting for the summer at this point.


Why? What do you think will happen then? The best possible scenario would be to sign Phil and get someone decent for the MLE. Mitch isn't going to make any moves he's too much of a *****. Even with Phil and one more decent player, we're still not that great. We don't have much to look forward to at all. 

Go Vikings and Angels. At least those two are looking good for me in the pro sports world.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Like I've been saying, this team has no real problems with their offense. They really should just forget about fricking offense right now. We suck balls because no one on the damn team can play defense.
> 
> Having a moronic coach who doesn't have the slightest clue what he's doing, in Hamblen, doesn't help at all.
> 
> ...



 Sad but probably true. The clippers might have single handedly crushed the lakers playoff hopes. The lakers up comming games arent gonna get much easyer. And out of all the 8th spot teams, Denver has the most relaxed version for the remainder of this season.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This loss + my signature makes me sick.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> This loss + my signature makes me sick.


Then take it off... No not your shirt!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Why? What do you think will happen then? The best possible scenario would be to sign Phil and get someone decent for the MLE. Mitch isn't going to make any moves he's too much of a *****. Even with Phil and one more decent player, we're still not that great. We don't have much to look forward to at all.
> 
> Go Vikings and Angels. At least those two are looking good for me in the pro sports world.


The lakers have proven time in and time out that they are probably the best or at least one of the best team building franchises in the NBA. Buss said that we would have a few years of rebuilding first, and no one even thought the lakers would dominate this year... At least no one should have thought that. I'd have liked to seen the lakers make the playoffs this year, but even if they dont its not like we had much to look forward to other than getting the crap kicked out of us by the Spurs. 

We got two good building blocks in Kobe and Lamar. We have at least seen in the last three games that this style of offense.. "Pippen and MJ stlye" has real potiential in the future. We get a decent taller point guard that can play defense.. Someone like Baron Davis without the injuries, and a decent lengthy center than can run the court, play D, and rebound and we will have a competitive team. I know the lakers do well when Mihm is in 30 minutes or more, but the guy is NEVER in 30 minutes or more because he is a horrible defender most of the time that only fouls. I've never seen someone with more foul problems than Mihm. And not good fouls, always stupid game altering fouls. I know Vlade is an old hobbled gimp, but at least he knows how to play smart basketball. Id trade that than for a guy who can light up once every six games. 

The draft is loaded this year with PG's, maybe even at our spot we might be able to pick up anything better than Atkins.

Maybe a PF banger couldnt hurt either. I dont know where Butler has been lately, but that flu he had has also impaired his game because he has been stinking up the court.. More than ususal. 

Hard to say now, but try and have Faith. The lakers have always done whatever it takes to rebuild. And rather it be with Mitch (Who I hate as well), or not. If the lakers feel mitch sucks, he wont last long either. Its not like they are shy about firing people. 

Just gotta wait, its rebuilding time. Phil comming next year could be a very big step.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Did anyone else hear Jack Haley say the reson why the Lakers are loosing is *not *because of the defense, but because they are not running the triangle properly. Over the last few months I have lost all respect for that man


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm not surprised he said that LF but I hate installing the triangle in the middle part of the season when it takes a while to learn.. We'd have been better off with the 3 pt jacking up shooting style with Rudy


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers lost because of their pathetic defense. Odom and Mihm's inability to play defense in the Post, Grant's total lack of mobility getting beat off the dribble by Rebraca is embarrassing. 

Kobe funneling his man no where why the hell isn't he just squaring up he's letting his man go and diving for steals. 

Terrible game, terribly coached game. And why the hell are we playing Walton he's 6'8 and can't post a 6'0 player incredible. 

We need Cook he could have pulled Brand away from the basket, allowing Kobe to have more driving room. 

Just terrible.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Defense was terrible.
Kobe has been slouching on defense for a while now.. I don't see that intensity on D he had in the beginning of the season anymore.


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

wow....lakers defense is disgusting!!! :curse: 
kobe doesnt put any pressure on the ball anymore, and he lets QUINTON ROSS blow by his every (I believe that's masked cursing -B34C-) time!! GAHHHHH


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

13-10 i mean we can 13 games keep the faith


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Goodbye to our playoff hopes now I guess.

Losing to the Clippers... :dead:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Game Quotes*

recap

``We must all hang together, or we will all hang separately,'' Bryant said with a smile after the Lakers lost 110-101 Tuesday night despite his 41 points.

``The reason we lost the ballgame is we came out very, very flat to start the game, very, very flat to start the second half,'' he said. ``Now, we have to go on the road where I am sure everybody is counting us out and seemingly do the impossible.''

``I was playing bad and my team was playing bad,'' Odom said in explaining his behavior. ``I made a mistake. I overreacted. It was a dumb decision. I'm not using my brain out there. I embarrassed myself and my team. I know it looked bad, but I didn't throw it at a fan and I never intended to hurt anybody.''

Why the **** would anyone be smiling after that game? Sorry Kobe.. If your happy with this, good luck :curse: .. Lamar on the other hand.. No comment!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game Quotes*

I'm glad Mitch resisted the urge to make a trade during the deadline. Vlade and George will be that much more valuable next season, plus we have a decent pick. Having Butler explode the last half of the season would be nice. We need him to have all the value he can get.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers have to make things harder for them, don't they? :no:


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

-D! said:


> I'm glad Mitch resisted the urge to make a trade during the deadline. Vlade and George will be that much more valuable next season, plus we have a decent pick. Having Butler explode the last half of the season would be nice. We need him to have all the value he can get.


I have to disagree with you D!. Vlade is a shell of his former " flopper" self and at 36 yrs old doesn't have anything left in the tank. It would be better if The Lakers use their first round pick for a young big man. Devon George may help The Lakers but will have to play his way through Butler, Walton, Jones, and probably Odom to get to that SF position. Besides George hasn't played a single minute this season. We don't know how much he's lost in terms of basketball skill.

The Lakers will have to do some drastic changes this off season or this will be the trend of each season. Odom or Caron Butler needs to be traded for a useful big man or a defensive/passing point guard. Then either Odom or Caron can play the SF position. Odom definetely needs to move from PF to his more natural SF position. I don't trust Mitch "rhymes with witch" Kupchak finding a great player (or even a marginal player) in the draft. Mitch is no Jerry West. I don't even think Mitch is a Jerry Seinfeld. Anyway, if there is a way Caron can be dealt along with Devon George or for restricted free-agent Kwame Brown and some cash or a pick or Etan Thomas. Sounds crazy, but Kwame is still young and will not have to be expected to play great with the Lakers . Kobe will be taking the majority of the shots and all Kwame has to do is defend, get rebounds and stay underneath the basket. Etan Thomas/$$$/pick would be insurance in case Kwame is really a bust, but Kwame is very athletic, all he probably needs is a change of scenery to get him going.

As a long time Laker fan who thought Buss made some stupid moves this past off season, I hope, this time Buss does something positive this season.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

So i'm assuming this game pretty much burst our bubble for the 8th seed playoff spot. Unless, Denver goes in a horrible loosing streak and the Lakers go in a terrific winning streak...Damnit! I still believe we can grab that last playoff spot!! ...:gopray:


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

In Odom's defense. He had 3 straight drives before being tossed that he was fouled on with no call. Then the Clippers come down the floor and get a foul called the moment their man is touched. He wasn't right to throw the ball, but I understand why he was frustrated. 

Was nice to see Odom being aggressive. I still think this team has potential in the future if they can fill some holes and get a coach to teach some D.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

every time we lose one game this whole board goes crazy. were what, a 1/2 game out of the 8th playoff spot and u guys are all like "****, were screwed, we have 0 chance of making the playoffs. crazier things have happened people. 13-10 isnt impossible. we beat dallas once, we can do it again. we can also beat sacramento and other teams of that caliber. i dont think our season is over yet, so some of u should quit ur *****ing.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Blink4 said:


> every time we lose one game this whole board goes crazy. were what, a 1/2 game out of the 8th playoff spot and u guys are all like "****, were screwed, we have 0 chance of making the playoffs. crazier things have happened people. 13-10 isnt impossible. we beat dallas once, we can do it again. we can also beat sacramento and other teams of that caliber. i dont think our season is over yet, so some of u should quit ur *****ing.


I think u need to take a trip to reality world...u know where the lakers have 3/4 of their schedule on the road and just lost the ****ing clippers at home....13-10 is impossible when u are on the road for most of the rest of the season....ok we beat dallas, we were at home..and kobe had the best game of this season and only won by 5...we cant beat any of the other teams...the only way we make the playoffs is if we win against the eastern conference teams like phili and washington....im sorry..dont see that happening.....

well good season anyways :cheers:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Blink4 said:


> every time we lose one game this whole board goes crazy. were what, a 1/2 game out of the 8th playoff spot and u guys are all like "****, were screwed, we have 0 chance of making the playoffs. crazier things have happened people. 13-10 isnt impossible. we beat dallas once, we can do it again. we can also beat sacramento and other teams of that caliber. i dont think our season is over yet, so some of u should quit ur *****ing.


You can't depend on the Lakers to consistently win against teams like Dallas. Dallas is a very good team and are likely to be a strong contender come playoff time. When you play against teams that are obviously better, you can't just say, well, we beat them once so we can do it again, because chances are, things aren't going to go that way.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> I think u need to take a trip to reality world...u know where the lakers have 3/4 of their schedule on the road and just lost the ****ing clippers at home....13-10 is impossible when u are on the road for most of the rest of the season....ok we beat dallas, we were at home..and kobe had the best game of this season and only won by 5...we cant beat any of the other teams...the only way we make the playoffs is if we win against the eastern conference teams like phili and washington....im sorry..dont see that happening.....
> 
> well good season anyways :cheers:


i see what ur saying but that doesnt mean u just give up dude. u gotta believe.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Blink4 said:


> i see what ur saying but that doesnt mean u just give up dude. u gotta believe.


No one is "giving up". It's called being realistic.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

EHL said:


> No one is "giving up". It's called being realistic.


terrific way of putting it...


----------

